# 8,9 sec Garage Saurus R32 GTR



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Few pictures. Runs a T51R at 2.4 bar for 985 PS. Street legal car and sports some very unique carbon body parts!


























More on my blog (link below)


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy crap thats hot. I want it!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Every time we've visited Saurus in the past, we've been blown away. 
One morning we arrived to do some filming for FE&E and saw a standard black BNR34 drive in. By around 2.30 pm it was down to a bare shell. I mean completely bare - One person could grab each of the front chassis rails and pic it up! Later that afternoon they were cutting the boot floor out to put in a race fuel tank and begin seam welding it (Should see thei quality of their stitching!). 
Hayashi San was telling us they've stripped so many they know where every nut and bolt belongs on a GT-R. I don't disbelieve it.

The quality of customer's cars was always impressive too. Everywhere you look there's seriously tuned GT-R's capable of 9's, etc. yet they idle well, etc. 

They created a twin turbo 550 Maranello for a customer, which was a work of art. We spent about an hour going through the pictures comparing Ferrari's components with the ones they developed. Difference in quality between Saurus and Genuine Ferrari would make you laugh as the Italian efforts (No offence DCD )

Saurus develop gearboxes, clutches, etc. for OS Giken and were the originators of the T88 turbo for Greddy in the early 1990's. 

Best thing I like about them is how humble they all are. Your jaw drops to the ground for a GT-R they've just created (Like the one above) and Hayashi's response is, "It's just a GT-R, nothing special".

Until last year they didn't even have a website and barely advertised. They never have a stand at TAS (The above car was on Option Magazine's stand as a guest car for TAS 2008) All their work comes from word of mouth, basically. 

Simply the best GT-R tuners in Japan - *period. *


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

What an awesome car.

I have a question though. When you say 985 PS would that be at the wheels or at the engine?


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

what a tuner! :bowdown1: 

do they sell the carbon kit yet?
where can you find more info on the engine spec etc ?


One thing ive noticed is the jap tuners tend to have the T51R's turbo compressor outlet [turbo air to intercooler outlet] coming out straight and then curving down, where as over here they tend to twist the front of the turbo round so it comes straight down and into the intercooler. 

Is there a performance reason for this ? [I can only think the japs do it that way to see the turbos tag a little better?] I would of thought the shorter the pipework the better?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice photos dino! I like this car very much. But how can this car be street legal...i mean.... it's tooo loude, tooo fast, toooo much power. ;-)

thanks for sharing


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Better than JUN?



Miguel - Newera said:


> Simply the best GT-R tuners in Japan - *period. *


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That really does look stunning..

I want! :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Lovely looking car and great pictures as usual.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful car, any vids of it at the strip?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Never seen something better then that,really a very fast piece of art:thumbsup:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Man, this awesome machine makes me think wether my "my next GT-R" has to be a 34 or a 32! Looks awesome, I'd like to see more details.

Marc


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

That is stunning, thanks for sharing.

Their S14.5 is also an piece of absolute art too.:clap:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

There should be a build off competition between these guys and RIPS; I'll speak to Discovery Turbo!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

that's hot!
i may be heading to JP this year - where is Saurus?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Ronin 09 said:


> that's hot!
> i may be heading to JP this year - where is Saurus?


At the end of a rainbow by the looks of their cars.:chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

It looked much better on the wheels it was on at TAS, but still an awesome car, best R32GTR there is I think, stunning.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

That car is in one of the mags I picked up last month.. Unfortunatly the owner of the car turned up the boost too much and popped the motor. It is out for a full rebuild. From what the article said the block cracked as well. Nice looking though for sure


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Still no video of the car running at the strip?, must be something somewhere of such a beautiful looking car.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no vids as far as I know. Car was broken when I shot it, in fact the rebuild started as soon as I finished my pictures LOL


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

*Superb*

Love this car to bits, simply stunning.

Dino, read your article in a mag I bought when I was in Dubai, cant remeber which one. Full write up on this car.

If money was no object I know what id be planning....... :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Eber said:


> That car is in one of the mags I picked up last month.. Unfortunatly the owner of the car turned up the boost too much and popped the motor. It is out for a full rebuild. From what the article said the block cracked as well. Nice looking though for sure


Thats the one i read.


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Ronin 09 said:


> that's hot!
> i may be heading to JP this year - where is Saurus?


That's a good question!

I also would like to know this. (will be in Japan so soon!  )


----------

